# What Breed?



## Diana (Oct 17, 2012)

I just am learning how to use my new camera so the shot is not so good. I have a hen and a rooster of these. They are rather long legged Bantams and have feathered legs.
(The white speckled ones) Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

Can you get another picture


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Feathered legs....?...Cochins?


----------



## Diana (Oct 17, 2012)

i will try for another picture in better light, but I need new batteries.
The others they are with I am sure are Cochins, but these white with black specked ones are rather long legged and long necked.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

dang those batteries.. im out too! LOL


----------



## Diana (Oct 17, 2012)

Is this one better?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Light Brahma? Here's one of mine for comparison. You can't see it but she does have feathered feet....


----------



## Diana (Oct 17, 2012)

Maybe. Yours is a lot cuter than mine.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think this is a Brahma Cochin.


----------

